# Getting Sales and Marketing 131112 ANZSCO Code



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Dear All,

My brother-in-law wants to apply for the Oz PR. He is into pre-sales and marketing in an IT company. He has more than 5+ years of experience into the field but has done Bachelor of Science in Physics. His designation is "Offshore research consultant". 

Now he is into an IT company and _sales and marketing _and _business development_ are kind of similar to each other. 

We were going through AIM's website and he does all what is mentioned in duties for the Sales & Marketing ANZSCO code 131112. But then there is a clause that ICT Business Development Manager does not fall into this category and the code for ICT BDM _does not exist _on SOL 1 or 2. We can write a statutory declaration and also get a recommendation letter to prove that he is into sales and marketing.

We are afraid since he is working for an IT company his application might get the code for ICT BDM which would jeopardize his application for GSM 176.

Any idea/help to solve this would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
A


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Any help would be highly appreciated. We are confused about the skills assessment.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Any info? Anyone?


----------



## AdvMgr_Immigrant (Sep 3, 2012)

*ANZSCO Code: 131112*



atsurti said:


> Any info? Anyone?


Dear atsurti,

I am in the same boat.

My brother in law is aspiring to migrate to Australia. He is currently based in India working as a Digital Sales & Marketing Manager. We have got his skills assessed by a migration agent and he has got 65 points. 
If he chooses to go the state sponsorship route for which he is entitled to, he gets extra 5 points from South Australia.
We are actually more keen to get him in Sydney because there are many job listings for Digital Sales professional in Sydney while Adelaide in SA does not have much listings.

Please help us out and provide your suggestions. Are we eligible to go ahead and file for the skilled migration 175 visa? The migration agent is suggesting that if you don't choose the state sponsorship you are not eligible to apply. But the 65 points should make it for the pass marks as seen on DIMIA. 


Would really appreciate any suggestions/help.

Thanks
Alec


----------



## AdvMgr_Immigrant (Sep 3, 2012)

AdvMgr_Immigrant said:


> Dear atsurti,
> 
> I am in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Hi atsurti,

Please provide your suggestions.

Thanks
Alok


----------

